

Opening the Rackspace Cloud - Introducing OpenStack - twampss
http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/7/19/opening-the-rackspace-cloud

======
BlazingFrog
A "private cloud". I've been thinking about a set-up that would allow this. As
Google seems to own more and more of my life, granted, with my approval, I've
been growing uncomfortable with the idea. But can you beat continued uptime,
ever-improving UI, smooth integration across various tools... All that for
free (at least in $$$)?

